# Guidance on how to advise my roofers to fix this install



## jryan (4 mo ago)

We're in the midst of a very long roofing install and they are doing some of the detail work now. We have stacked trim on our gables and the roofers took flashing and just bent it around the trim. It's not tight against the trim so I'm struggling to see what purpose this will serve. Can someone advise what the correct way to complete this would be or point me to some pictures I can show them? I'm really struggling here with the way this is looking. You also can't see it very well in the photo but the flashing is wavy along the stucco, not flat so in the sunlight it looks really bad.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't see any flashing against the stucco. If you are referring to the edge metal, that's probably due to vagaries in the original wood, something quite common with older homes.


----------

